
Google Seeks to Meddle into 2020's elections - wajdiben
https://www.rt.com/usa/465846-google-trump-election-meddling/
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20517032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20517032)

